# Cruise control



## cerro1973 (Jan 3, 2009)

I booked my fiat timberland motorhome in for a cruise control with Dave Newell at Birmingam. and made the six hour journey down from Scotland the evening before, arriving at 11pm tiered and in the dark I parked in the designated bay out side his work shop, so as to maybe get it in first thing in the morning and went to bed. next morning I was up and waiting, at 9.30 am he arrived so I went to give him the keys and he said he wanted to speak to me in the office. were he gave me a dressing down that went on none stop like a parrot repeating himself for about 15 min I should not have parked there I should have had the courtesy to ring him ect ect I apologised like a parrot about five times saying I was sorry I didn't realize it was wrong. He then said the land lord walked round at night and and had seen me and he would charge him for me parking there £30 so I said no problem as I had come a long way and wanted it fitting thinking that was it. but he started all over again for another 10 min I then held my hands up palms out and said I am 75 years old you are talking to me like a schoolboy. I said it in an apologetic tone of voice. he said he did not want my business and to leave the premises. I tried to ask him what I had done wrong I was very courteous at the time. (Did he cock up with the estimate £290 and didn't want the job, did he get out the wrong side of the bed, maybe a motorist upset him,) so I drove up to yorkshire to my sisters and found another workshop Conrad Anderson on the net in Birmingham so I drove back down and what a difference I was shown round the back of the house to a big yard to stay overnight with workshops free electric coffee in the waiting room next morning very nice nothing was to much trouble I would certainly recommend them to anyone. as for Dave newell maybe he has satisfied customers maybe he got out of the wrong side of the bed that morning as far as Im concerned he acted like a bombastic, arrogant, ar---ol. and I wouldn't go near him again


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

They say theres no better advertising like word of mouth


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

It takes years of hard work and dedication to build a good reputation and a very short time to ruin.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: cruise controll*



cerro1973 said:


> I booked my fiat timberland motorhome in for a cruise control with Dave Newell at Birmingam.
> 
> Is Dave Newell in Birmingham?


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

According to his website he is located at Tweedale, Telford - NW of Birmingham.

Stuart


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: cruise controll*



cerro1973 said:


> I booked my fiat timberland motorhome in for a cruise control with Dave Newell at Birmingam. and made the six hour journey down from Scotland the evening before, arriving at 11pm tiered and in the dark I parked in the designated bay out side his work shop, so as to maybe get it in first thing in the morning and went to bed. next morning I was up and waiting, at 9.30 am he arrived so I went to give him the keys and he said he wanted to speak to me in the office. were he gave me a dressing down that went on none stop like a parrot repeating himself for about 15 min I should not have parked there I should have had the courtesy to ring him ect ect I apologised like a parrot about five times saying I was sorry I didn't realize it was wrong. He then said the land lord walked round at night and and had seen me and he would charge him for me parking there £30 so I said no problem as I had come a long way and wanted it fitting thinking that was it. but he started all over again for another 10 min I then held my hands up palms out and said I am 75 years old you are talking to me like a schoolboy. I said it in an apologetic tone of voice. he said he did not want my business and to leave the premises. I tried to ask him what I had done wrong I was very courteous at the time. (Did he cock up with the estimate £290 and didn't want the job, did he get out the wrong side of the bed, maybe a motorist upset him,) so I drove up to yorkshire to my sisters and found another workshop Conrad Anderson on the net in Birmingham so I drove back down and what a difference I was shown round the back of the house to a big yard to stay overnight with workshops free electric coffee in the waiting room next morning very nice nothing was to much trouble I would certainly recommend them to anyone. as for Dave newell maybe he has satisfied customers maybe he got out of the wrong side of the bed that morning as far as Im concerned he acted like a bombastic, arrogant, ar---ol. and I wouldn't go near him again


thanks for warning had been toying with dave newell to do some work, will look else where now


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

DN fitted my CC - He's OK, just don't park outside his garage - He does advertise a site just across the road.... (and £290 is pretty good!)


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Would rather pay more and be treated with respect.Worked for forty years in the service industry and would never talk to down to my customers in that manner.Life's hard enough without confronting the people who are paying your wages.You were right taking your business else were PRESTO


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

*cruise control*

I went to Conrad Anderson last year as well to have a cruise control fitted and I cannot speak highly of them if fact whole team was very helpful and as you say they cannot do enough for you, I will most defiantly be going back as he is looking into fitting self levelling system which incorporates air suspension.
10 out of 10 :lol: :lol:

Peter


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As always I'm sure there are two sides to this story and it would be nice to be able to hear Dave Newell's side.

I had cruise control fitted by Dave 18 months ago and I can only say that he was thoroughly professional throughout. His prices are also very good which is presumably why the OP decided to travel from Scotland to Telford!

There have been numerous postings on MHF recommending Dave's services and I would hope that potential customers would look at the whole picture and not boycott Dave based on one persons experience.

Just to make it clear, I have no association with Dave Newell other than being a fully satisfied customer.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I will cross Dave Newalls off my list. If I would have been you I would have walked out earlier. Surely they dont have so much work that they can turn away business and damage their reputation in that way.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You only have too look at a certain other forum to see the Dave Newell's wrath in full flow at times. 

I once had the audacity to pull him up and not heard the end of it since..

Shame as he gives good advice to when the mood takes him  

Mandy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

if it had cost him £30 to have A CUSTOMER park in the wrong place he should have A, informed any and all customers that there was no overnight parking available, or B that this infringement had cost him £30, and left it at that, a tirade doesn't help.

We had a similar but very different situation this weekend, as it was Valentines day we planned to go away, but at the last minute we decided to combine it with looking at some mobile homes with a difference, I enquired in advance if there was anywhere we could stay, but not on a camp site as that wasn't our thing, no problem, just get here and park where you like, so we did, and he tapped on the door at 9am, to let us know he'd arrived, and they don't work Saturdays either.

We spent a very good 3 hours there, asked all sorts of questions, this is one company who deserves to go far.

Where did we go.

We went here they build timber frame houses, but on a chassis, no plastic or aluminium to be seen, well built and over engineered by proper architects, mad to last, not to make huge profits, well worth a visit if you want to opt out of the rat race.

Kev.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

The homes look great for every nasty piece of work there are lots more proper people.When ever I had a customer who was being very awkward I treated this as challenge to try to please.This made my working life less stressful and also more successful employing quite a few people hopefully with the same attitude PRESTO


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Jezport said:


> I will cross Dave Newalls off my list. If I would have been you I would have walked out earlier. Surely they dont have so much work that they can turn away business and damage their reputation in that way.


Me too.
I dont care how good his prices are or how professional he treats you when you dont happen to cross him the ****** isnt having my money. I am in customer services myself and you dont speak to people like that even if you are in the right.

Phill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can always sort out the good from the bad dealers, the good ones will always help you, regardless of what it costs them as they know from experience that you will not only go back, but will reccomend them to everyone.

There are those dealers sadly who when presented with any kind of problem, bury their heads in the sand and just seek to blame the customer for everything, I have first hand experience of this from a very local dealer, who oddly has a good reputation, but rotten floors, leaking windows, equipment which doesn't work, doors falling off, ovens which won't stay lit, sinks which won't drain, sinks which fall apart, are oddly not included in their warranty, despite only owning this MH for less than a month, We now warn people of this local dealer, and to go elsewhere.

Kev.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

If you look at the web site is states quite clearly No overnight parking!!
Why did you not make arrangements to park up overnight, surely if you were travelling some distance you should have found a site most people do.
Steles


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

We had a cruise control fitted by conrad anderson some 15 years ago and they would be my first point of call. 

The way the OP describes this is crazy. Travelling from Scotland is no cheap excercise!! A 75 year old travelling all that way to be told to shove off - did that really happen. Not disbelieving you OP but wow, its incredible!!

If I had travelled all that way and arrived that late I too would have probably parked up overnight if the parking bay was just open without signs saying it was not allowed.

I am going to email Dave Newell with a link to this thread, I want to know if it is motorhomefact or motorhomefiction!!!!

stew


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

6 hour journey from Scotland arriving 11pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Surely anyone with a 6 hour journey would leave in good time 
Something does not ring true
Steles


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

He's not an MHF member and won't pay a tenner to post good advice.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Note the time of first post.

Steles


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Another one for Conrad Anderson, they fitted my C/C and I bless them every time I turn it on settle in the comfy drivers seat and let the van get on with it. :wink:


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Does seem a strange time to be posting perhaps he was too tired to sleep mmmmmm
Presto


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all. 
Some people just seem to have have this ability to "go off on one" usually for no reason, usually about nothing. 
The problem is one story like this may have lost him a lot of work which in todays climate can be the end of a business. 
We have now bought 4 MH's form the same people. 
They always go that extra mile to be helpful and friendly. 
When we bought the most recent one we arrived (unexpected) just as the owner of the company was on his own and was looking after the family too. 
He was so apologetic and invited us into his house next door as he juggled the kids with selling us a MH. 
He made us feel really at home and the children charging about were no problem to us but he apologised every few minuets. 
It's customer service that will get me back every time. 
James


----------



## DaveandJeanette (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi
I have used Dave on a number of occasions. He has fitted Cruise Control Satellite System and Cat 1 Alarm.
I have always found him polite and courtious and would have no problem recommendind him to anyone. He has the knowledge and ability to match anyone.
I am in no way involved with his busines but do have the advantage of living local to him.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JP said:


> Hi all.
> Some people just seem to have have this ability to "go off on one" usually for no reason, usually about nothing.
> The problem is one story like this may have lost him a lot of work which in todays climate can be the end of a business.
> We have now bought 4 MH's form the same people.
> ...


Hi.
You started your post defending him and end your post on how he should have treated the guy, which way are you going with your post?.

If I had driven from Scotland and he treated me like the OP said he had I would have been having words with him, not him having words at me.

If the OP was giving a true reflection on what happened then the guy who was doing the work was an arsehole, especialy to a 75 year old guy.


----------



## DaveandJeanette (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi
I have used Dave on a number of occasions. He has fitted Cruise Control Satellite System and Cat 1 Alarm.
I have always found him polite and courtious and would have no problem recommendind him to anyone. He has the knowledge and ability to match anyone.
I am in no way involved with his busines but do have the advantage of living local to him.

Dave


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

If If If

Seems to me we only have one side and from a non subscriber

Steles


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

How do we know the OP will not pay just cos he hasnt yet.?
What has the time got to do with it?
What if the old fella doesnt have access to the web?

What if the guys van had conked out.

A lot of what ifs should be asked before gobbing off to anyone let alone an elderly guy.

Go to C Andersons mate. You get a cup of tea and free parking

Thanks for posting anyway and telling us about these types of traders. 

Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know either the poster or the company mentioned, but someone is peed off, and peed of with a company some of you may use,the fact he's not paid I wouldn't take either way, we don't all need to have a support group, and maybe the poster was just giving an honest warning to fellow campers, but had no wish to join the site, or pay a tenner just to prove he was an honest man, like that would work.

But of course he/she has to have an agenda, so it must be rubbish.

If I was about to use the company mentioned, I'd just be a bit more wary, just in case it is true.

Kev.


----------

